# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  My New Copperband

## Gary R

A picture of my new copperband looking for somethink to eat

----------

*lost* (01-09-2014)

----------


## lost

thought you had forgot  :lol:  nice starfish are they moon polyps in the second picture?

----------


## Gary R

Yes Tan moon polyps ....had them for years now 

Started off with a few on a rock 15 years ago ....now they are every were  :lol: 

Easy to keep and grow  :Wink:

----------


## Gary R

well he is no more ....more money down the drain  :Frown:

----------


## lost

so even tho you moved him he still didn't pick up I wonder it he was ill when you brought him

----------


## Gary R

> so even tho you moved him he still didn't pick up I wonder it he was ill when you brought him


The thing was he was new in @ the big blue and I have a couple of Aiptasia anemones hiding in the back of my tank....so thought it would eat them ....but no it was ill

Any way got a file fish from ian @ uk aq
will see what that does  :Smile:

----------

